# Game of Thrones: Erster Teaser zur achten und finalen Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Game of Thrones: Erster Teaser zur achten und finalen Staffel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Erster Teaser zur achten und finalen Staffel*


----------



## Puffdady (7. Dezember 2018)

Der Kampf zwischen Feuer und Eis.
Ich kanns kaum erwarten es zu sehen.


----------



## Emani (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich freu mich so. Schade das die Sendung irgendwann zuende ist. Habe letztes Jahr mit der 1 Staffel angefangen und alle hintereinander geschaut.  Eine Tolle Serien-Staffel- 

Hoffentlich erscheint so was ähnlich oder die Vorgeschichte davon.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Dezember 2018)

Nach der letzten Staffel ist die Vorfreude leider deutlich gedämpft.

@Emani: ja, es wird eine Prequel-Serie geben.


----------



## facehugger (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab GoT auch gesuchtet und freu mich schon riesig auf die letzte Staffel...

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (7. Dezember 2018)

Puffdady schrieb:


> Der Kampf zwischen Feuer und Eis.
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten es zu sehen.


Ich hoffe nur, dass man jetzt nicht die ganze Zeit nur Kämpfe und Schlachten sieht. Natürlich gehörts zu einem Finale ein wenig dazu, aber es wär schon eine herbe enttäuschung nachdem man 7 Staffel lang die Charaktere aufgebaut hat und dann einfach in vielen Kriegen verheizt (also nicht einfach im Krieg alle sterben). Ich hoffe auch, dass das ganze etweas unvorhersehbar bleibt. Im Prinzip läufts ja natürlich auf den Krieg um den Thron hinaus (in welchem man "seinen" Kandidaten ja die Daumen drücken kann), sowie natürlich, dass sich die verbleibenden dann gegen verbünden um gegen den Einfall zu kämpfen (und wie der Trailer suggeriert wird eine neue Wall aus Eis und Feuer geschaffen).


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Dezember 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass man jetzt nicht die ganze Zeit nur Kämpfe und Schlachten sieht. Natürlich gehörts zu einem Finale ein wenig dazu, aber es wär schon eine herbe enttäuschung nachdem man 7 Staffel lang die Charaktere aufgebaut hat und dann einfach in vielen Kriegen verheizt (also nicht einfach im Krieg alle sterben). Ich hoffe auch, dass das ganze etweas unvorhersehbar bleibt. Im Prinzip läufts ja natürlich auf den Krieg um den Thron hinaus (in welchem man "seinen" Kandidaten ja die Daumen drücken kann), sowie natürlich, dass sich die verbleibenden dann gegen verbünden um gegen den Einfall zu kämpfen (und wie der Trailer suggeriert wird eine neue Wall aus Eis und Feuer geschaffen).



Ein "Happy-End" wird es aller Vorraussicht nach nicht geben, und von den bereits stark "ausgedünnten" Hauptcharakteren werden die meisten nicht überleben.
Ich schätze mal, dass das Kind von Deanarys und Schnee am Ende auf dem Thron sitzt...letzte Szene, letztes Bild... 

mfg


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2018)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ein "Happy-End" wird es aller Vorraussicht nach nicht geben, und von den bereits stark "ausgedünnten" Hauptcharakteren werden die meisten nicht überleben.
> Ich schätze mal, dass das Kind von Deanarys und Schnee am Ende auf dem Thron sitzt...letzte Szene, letztes Bild...
> 
> mfg



Wenn die letzte Staffel ähnlich platt weitergeht wie S7, dann würde mich auch ein disneymäßiges Happy End nicht wundern.


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2018)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ein "Happy-End" wird es aller Vorraussicht nach nicht geben, und von den bereits stark "ausgedünnten" Hauptcharakteren werden die meisten nicht überleben.
> Ich schätze mal, dass das Kind von Deanarys und Schnee am Ende auf dem Thron sitzt...letzte Szene, letztes Bild...
> 
> mfg



Ne, der Schnee hat sein Todesurteil bereits beim Matratzensport mit seiner Schwester unterschrieben. Ich denke eher, dass die Sanza eine, der wenigen Überlebenden, sein könnte.


----------



## azzih (31. Dezember 2018)

Letzten 1-2 Staffeln waren zwar nicht mehr auf dem Niveau der ersten Staffeln, aber immer noch gut und unterhaltsam. Freu mich natürlich auch auf die neue.

Mit der Arya Storyline und den Dorne Charakteren war man leider inkonsequent und zu sprunghaft. Aber wie gesagt, MEckern auf relativ hohem Niveau.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2019)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ne, der Schnee hat sein Todesurteil bereits beim Matratzensport mit seiner Schwester unterschrieben. Ich denke eher, dass die Sanza eine, der wenigen Überlebenden, sein könnte.



Tante, nicht Schwester.


----------

